# Visit from LEO



## audix2359 (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought I would take a moment and share my experience with a few local Sherriffs deputies today.

First off, only 2 people knew about any growing activity in my house; me and my wife.  My wife, who had been fine with everything up to today, decided to call me while I was at work to tell me that I wasn't allowed to grow and to get rid of my plants.  Naturally, I told her no, that's not going to happen.

Long story short, when I got home I found my stuff missing, all but 2 plants.  Mind you, I had a very small grow underway - nothing major.  My wife had an afternoon appointment anyway so I figured she had it.  Anyway, I was relaxing and watching TV when my dog started growling, etc. like he does when someone's around (man's best friend I tell you).  I look out the window to see 2 deputies approaching my door.

So, I bolted to my grow area, pulled the plants and ate them and threw the pots, dirt into a trash can on the way to the door.  

We talked for a bit outside and they said that my wife had dropped off plants and grow equipment at the sheriffs office.  After some Q&A, with which I was politely evasive and changed the subject as often as possible, they asked if they could look around.  Knowing my plants were taking a bath in stomach acid at the moment, I invited them in.  They found grow medium, some lights, cords, etc but NO PLANTS.  At one point, I brought up a warrant but by then they obviously had enough to get one and weren't going anywhere in the meantime and they asked to see my "closet" where my wife said the set-up was.  Sure it was empty and it had some ferts, a Ph meter, a few pots and things but no plants and no evidence or smells, etc.  

Luckily, we just talked for about 10 minutes about no growing weed and how they are taking down major grow houses and left...without taking me with them!

My point of this is to share my story in hopes that others will read and head what happened to me.  Had my wife been a little more calculated, I might not be in a position to post this at the moment.  The deputies were pretty cool so even if they had found the couple of small plants they probably would not have done anything but you never know.  

A few things that seemed to work in my favor: 

1. Im pretty clean cut and polite; well spoken, etc.  I tried to remain as calm and "professional" as possible, relative to my awkward situation.  

2.  While evasive, I was polite and cooperative with them at all times, even when I challenged them with the warrant thing. 

3.[FONT=&quot]      I let them look around, even though there was some incriminating stuff still around.  I know that this is like breaking the Golden Rule but it was certainly better than a crap-load of LEOs in my house tearing it apart to find something.  There were some seeds in the freezer buried under some other frozen stuff and a warrant surely would have turned those up.  [/FONT]

All in all, the whole thing went down well considering what could have happened.  One of the rules of grow room security and safety is tell no one.  The thing about that is, my wife and I are on good terms and always have been.  While she wasnt thrilled about my little grow show, she gave it her stamp of approval.  I never would have considered her going to LEO herself to turn me in.  I suppose it goes to show that you never can tell.

Bottom line, be careful!!!


----------



## Amon1011 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow man thats some story, honestly i don't know what I would do in that situation, let's say you didnt have enough time to eat the plants or lets say they were a little farther along and larger and budding, what do you do when your wife rats you out and you go to jail for a small time for it.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh man that is pretty harsh! You are really lucky to still be posting on here congrats! What are you going to do about the wife? Just show her that you wear the pants 

EDIT: Oh yeah lol how did those little guys taste?


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not sure about the wife situation.  I've got a ton of money just sitting around, maybe I'll pack, move on and start over.

As for the taste...not bad at the moment - probably because I wasn't really thinking about taste, but later...ack!


----------



## mactight (Dec 5, 2007)

Man,Sorry to hear about what happened to you.But,I know that you are really gratefull that you are still a free man.So,now you are at a cross road in your life.Someone(cant say wife,cause a WIFE wouldnt do something like that)So,someone tryed and take your freedom.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 5, 2007)

That's pretty funny.. I feel bad for you about the whole situation but the story is classic to be able to tell later on in your life.. Good thing you have some money because with that comes options about your next move.. I don't know anything about you and your wife's relationship but it doesn't sound like if you stay your going to be able to continue growing.. Looks like your at a fork in the road :confused2: Good luck with everything! It will all work itself out im sure


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

i got a question if u guys get along and was having no problems and she gave it the ok ,,what made her take them to the police i could see her taking them out in the woods mabey and tearing them up while ur at work ,just to get them out of the house but not takeing them to the cops was she having some kind of pms our somethin ,i just dont get that why shed want u to go to jail if she loves u ,,also why did she leave 2 and take the rest i mean she has to hate u man ,,did u cheat on her our somethin and she was trying to teach u a lesson with the plants ,,ooooo never mind i no what it was u was spending more time tending to thoes plants<<<aka your outher women>> and she was jelouis mabey ,,,any way seriousley sorry about that man hope it all works out ,,but id like to no why shed turn u in when u was havin no problems insted of just terin them up ,,,hope u can grow again but id sugest if u stay with her to find a outdoor area and dont tell her


----------



## KADE (Dec 5, 2007)

man, thas brutal...  I don't know WHAT she was thinking giving that to them... i'd suppose she thought it was the best place to get rid of them... but man... harsh!!

I'm glad u got away clean! It coulda been a rough one!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Tell ya one thing i would get a divorce quick as hell.  *


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 6, 2007)

if she were my wife id take her down a pegg or two......


----------



## Blunted (Dec 6, 2007)

Man I'm sorry to hear this, specially since my girlfriend is a botanist and cultivating marijuana together is a fun hobby even though she smokes very rarely. Im confused that your girl flipped on you even after she gave u her approval. My guess is she saw some bull crap propaganda , or maybe she was turning you in for a reward? lol anyways a real women would have just trashed your **** not sold you out to the cops. Props to you for talking your way outta it, tapp dancing ur butt off, smooth stuff. You have two ladies to choose from, WHICH WILL IT BE? Im smokin a blunt for your bluez bro!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 6, 2007)

Whoa ! Can't get my head around that at all. If she didn't like what you were doing she should have given you the "my way or the highway" option.

What she did was betray you and jeporadise your freedom. Isn't a marriage about trying to look out for each other ?


----------



## jash (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry 2hear that- ithink you got to do as TBG said and get that divorce> no revenge or breaking thinks here:she went to the cups for nothing so you got to stay away from her. she wants you in jail so kick that **** away. again sorry 2 hear that


----------



## Hick (Dec 6, 2007)

..is she kickin' rocks down some lonely country road already?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 6, 2007)

You will never be able to grow again, how will you ever be able to trust her?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Dec 6, 2007)

OH HECK NO...

I would be giving my wife some serious " STRAIGHTEN UP"..

my wife would NEVER EVER rat me out to anyone ever.

That isn't teaching you a lesson.  Its betrayal.


----------



## Old Toby (Dec 6, 2007)

That is one crazy story man.
What would your wife have done if you got arrested?
Would she have cared?
I mean this is the person that said she would take you in sickness and in health and I'm pretty sure to stand by you under any circumstance (well most circumstances!)
I dunno, I think she needs a talking to cos you did nothin wrong.
Hell none of us are doing anything wrong, its just these people who say that they are "Policing" us with there crazy wacky laws lol


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Dec 6, 2007)

What would bother me is the total Lack of RESPECT.. Or lack there of..
Geeese...

NE ways.. Legally.. isn't she as guilty as you would be??
You could of just said. Its HERS.. Then its all he said she said ordeal.
and hear say..  She is the one with the evidence on her persons.. 
NOT YOU..  

It would be war of the roses at my house, if my wife snitched on me..


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW... Well, I would be gone... divorce and relocate asap....

betray me once.. shame on you
betray me twice.. shame on me.

marriage is about trust and she just lost all of it.
Just me 2 cents worth anyway... gald to hear you got away from Johnny Law though.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

wow man congrats on staying out of the hole for one. and crap on her if she thinks that she can change her mind like that its not worth your time and emotions to have someone say hey its cool and then turn around and call the :cop: on you and try to keep the house and contents. i think ida pushed the do you have a warrant thing a bit farther and never let them in to look around too, may be a bit suspicious but hey thats they way there law works.IMO time to move on she sounds kinda like shes got split personality's (one its good and the other is not for it) sorry about the babies glad your not missing and sorry for the hard choices you now have to make its one of them ***** or pot choices there is always plenty of both out there but which one can you get your hands on faster is the decision.


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 6, 2007)

Tom-tom:  My wife is battling some severe depression.  I think she's got Borderline Personality Disorder but the shrink(s) have not diagnosed her with it to this point.  Either way, she's on some heavy meds.  

The best I can figure is that she had an anxiety attack and flipped.  When I said that I wouldn't get rid of the plants, she double flipped, snapped, etc.

To put "the cherry on top", while I was dealing with LEO, she was busy cleaning out the bank accounts.  She's supposedly coming home tonight - that should be fun.  

No worries though, even if she keeps the cash that she took I don't have that many bills and I save a lot; plus I have plenty of investments that are only in my name.  I will admit though that last night I slept with one eye open.  After what I'd just gone through and the bank account situation, I thought that she might have put a hit on me.  I'm worth quite a bit to her dead :holysheep:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Man thats a tough illness for both you and her. Hope things get better for you and hope they get her meds worked out.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 6, 2007)

your wifes just ignorant to the healing powers of marijuana, get her off the lithium, or whatever she is on, and get her smokin or eating some marijuana products.     then dump her off


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 6, 2007)

*Sorry about the whole deal from your loss of plants to her depression, but that was a close one. Hope it all works out for both of you. If you Love her suport her and help her out with the mental issues. I love my Wife so much if she wanted I would QUIT  growing if thats what kept us togather. My wife is 10 years younger than me.:hubba:  We have been togather for 23 years And married 22 in march. I am a very LUCKY man. :heart:  I landed her when she just turned 19 and I was 29. What a score, Very sexy Lady.  
 Good Luck , Do what you feal or know is the right for the both of you. :aok: 
KEEP US POSTED*


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm worth quite a bit to her dead :holysheep:
END QUOTE
poison the bitc
FTBS


----------



## MJ20 (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW..that's all I have to say


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> What would bother me is the total Lack of RESPECT.. Or lack there of..
> Geeese...
> 
> NE ways.. Legally.. isn't she as guilty as you would be??
> ...



Technically, yes, she could be just as guilty, however, in situations like this, they'll often get an order by a judge to administer drug tests, etc to HELP determine such issues, but it wouldn't really matter because I grow and don't smoke, as do many growers out there. 

Specifically speaking, neither would be confined to imprisonment (depending on the state) unless certain boundaries were broken, like school zones, amount of plants, amount of paraphenalia, etc. In most cases, community service and fines would be distributed. 



As for the WIFE... I'd be getting out of that situation quick. Honestly, if she's got generalized anxiety disorder, or any kind of depressive disorder to the point where she's turning in her own husband, what's next... charges of rape if she consents to sex? will she kill you in your sleep? She's already cleaned the bank accounts, so she's on her way out anyway! You might want to get a lawyer ASAP and get things rolling (pun intended).


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 6, 2007)

My ex flipped on me to the local LEO...I was not so lucky, having to do 14 months in prison...However, I got over it and traded her in for a much younger lady...Once the trust is gone, she is a stranger evermore...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2007)

wow...that's a heavy situation u'r in, man...I'm not one to give advice on what u should do, cuz I don't know the whole situation, but... I tell ya...me, personally, I'd get the f___ away from that looney bin asap and get myself a lawyer and get those defences up... I'm sorry, but I'm going thru a divorce myself,and know how bad those crazy b___s can be and greedy they r. mine took half my wealth and my 3 kids away from me... and, of course,... the law sides with the woman.

get yourself a good lawyer.


----------



## thestandard (Dec 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Tell ya one thing i would get a divorce quick as hell.  *



:yeahthat::fid::joint4:


----------



## Cannabisami (Dec 6, 2007)

Your wife ratted you out?
WOAH mod edit!
Thats why I haet girls, they dont understand anything at all
edit pathetic

But good job at getting out of that situation without getting in edit! 
Hopefully next time you can finsh what you started, and not have someone you love stab you in the back


----------



## Cannabisami (Dec 6, 2007)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> your wifes just ignorant to the healing powers of marijuana, get her off the lithium, or whatever she is on, and get her smokin or eating some marijuana products. then dump her off


 

Lol yeahh I totally agree here
Get here to smoke some dope, then she will feel better. I know I suffer from depression, ive delt with cutting and self harm my whole life, i starve myself because I dont feel the need to live anymore, I feel useless and dead inside, like I misssed something important and I can never go back and fix my mistakes. I feel bad about everything that I do and say, and I never have any idea whats going on. 
The only time I feel good, and happy, and ontop of the world is when Im baked. I tell you man Mary Jane is the cure to all!
Except world hunger ofcourse...
So get her off that fake med **** and turn her into a pot head, she will thank you im pretty sure.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 6, 2007)

Whoah....this is a deep thread man.....


what to do.....what to do.....

a mental illness is a very serious thing.  it requires very dedicated support and constant attention.  Abandoning a spouse or family member in a time of crisis.....is well......cowardly in my book.

If given the choice between growing or helping my wife i would stand firm by my wifes side unitl i was sure she was stable enough to divorce or until i drop her by the looney farm.  i would do it for any family member and any close friend as well.

The circumstance is unfortunate.  i hope you get it straightened out.  I hope you can reconcile, and i hope at some point in the future you will be able to grow again.

UNTIL then, i hope you have friends like the rest of us here at MP who are able to hook you up with the free herb.  Sounds like you could use a hit right now.

peace


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> a mental illness is a very serious thing. it requires very dedicated support and constant attention. Abandoning a spouse or family member in a time of crisis.....is well......cowardly in my book.


 
AGU sometimes I don't agree with some of your posts, but dude. Excellent outlook IMO. It most certainly is the "harder" road. Easier to pack up and leave, but then where is the person. but....if she don't try to help herself, then forget it. 

As far as gettin her to smoke up.....that could be disastorous for a person suffering from boderline.

MJ is not the miracle cure....it helps on certain problems but others could make things a lot worse. Be careful when offering any psychoactive drug to someone with a mental disorder. Just my 2:bits.

I would not wish this disorder on my worst enemy. This disorder scares the bejesus outa psuchiatrist and therapists due to the difficulty in treatment options. Don't even try to figure out why she did it....its all emotional impulse if thats her disorder. She prolly didn't realie what she did until after it was done.

OK gotta chime outa this thread. Please keep it civil in here everyone, don't wanna be gettin PM's on this one.
AND NO MORE REPLIES OF HITTIN THE WOMAN. And the only person who can call a mans wife a ***** is the husband himself....so no more name callin the dudes wife. thanks




			
				NIMH said:
			
		

> Borderline personality disorder (BPD) is a serious mental illness characterized by pervasive instability in moods, interpersonal relationships, self-image, and behavior. This instability often disrupts family and work life, long-term planning, and the individual's sense of self-identity. Originally thought to be at the "borderline" of psychosis, people with BPD suffer from a disorder of emotion regulation. While less well known than schizophrenia or bipolar disorder (manic-depressive illness), BPD is more common, affecting 2 percent of adults, mostly young women.1 There is a high rate of self-injury without suicide intent, as well as a significant rate of suicide attempts and completed suicide in severe cases.2,3 Patients often need extensive mental health services, and account for 20 percent of psychiatric hospitalizations.4 Yet, with help, many improve over time and are eventually able to lead productive lives.


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 6, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> You could of just said. Its HERS..


WORD! 


OT: What kind of watch is that in your avi? Me like.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> OK gotta chime outa this thread. Please keep it civil in here everyone, don't wanna be gettin PM's on this one.
> AND NO MORE REPLIES OF HITTIN THE WOMAN. And the only person who can call a mans wife a ***** is the husband himself....so no more name callin the dudes wife. thanks


 
Repeating myself. To make sure it was read.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 6, 2007)

my husband did the same thing a few months back out of spite 
now my ex husband :woohoo:
fortunatley i knew one of the officers and they were cool 
even let me keep her (there was only one)
just took the bud i was smoking, proberbly for themselves lol 

goodluck with the wife and her illness and have a :ccc: before she arrives back home


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 6, 2007)

Let me be one of the first to say audios to your future ex wife.
Once your lose trust, the rest aint worth it.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Dec 7, 2007)

Took the mans plants to the police and snitched.
Then goes out and empties out the banks.
And haven't returned home.

Sorry this isn't mental issues.  It's purposeful and with intent.

What you wanna bet she met some swinging sausage on the internet 
that told her everything she wanted to hear and on the way out.
While emptying out all the bank accounts.

Its really unfortunate that Darwins Natural Selection doesn't apply
to man kind in the modern era.  mental cases, weak feable and sick
are left in the world to procreate contaminate the gene
pool.  Like a Hermie MJ plant.

I dont think any mental issues are any excuse/reasoning/justification  for
any crime, mistake, blunder anyone makes.  If you do what you do
regardless you are responsible.  

Heck you can diagnosis anyone with a mental illness, parts of it are so
subjective.  If one wanted to.. The whole population of the world
can be labeled BI POLAR.

good luck Original Poster
hope everything work out.  Hope you dont have kids involved


----------



## Weeddog (Dec 7, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Tell ya one thing i would get a divorce quick as hell.  *



I'm with you brother.  Thats grounds for divorce in my book.  Since you got money, you can ditch the woman and move to a different location and start fresh.  You can NEVER trust that chick again.  Put her out of your life and never let her know what happened to you.


----------



## thestandard (Dec 7, 2007)

At first I didnt wanna touch this with a ten foot pole but other posts/advice have piqued my interest.

Here's one thing I have to say since we're talking about BPD. I have an immediate family member of the fairer sex who suffers from this disorder, among other things. This is not an easily treatable disease, it is not so much a chemical imbalance as an inability to cope with any body's reality but your very own. Drugs (the common prescriptions Klonopin/Clonazepam/Zanex etc) are proven to do virtually nothing for this. The results of talk-therapy (as opposed to psychiatry) are also debatable, for the most part [in my first hand observations] I'm convinced it is backwards progress. What I'm saying here is: You don't have kids, it sounds. You don't appear to be very deeply in love, by your posts. The longer road may sound more noble, but we're not talking about being a nurse for refugees africa instead of St Vincent's in Brooklyn - we're talking about executing your life and realizing personal autonomy.

Marijuana *IS* better than prescription drugs for this disorder. The drugs mentioned above are psychoactive and inhibit chemical functions in the brain. Scientists do not yet fully understand brain chemistry, in fact, they're not close. And depression drugs directly manipulate that chemistry. 



> Its really unfortunate that Darwins Natural Selection doesn't apply
> to man kind in the modern era. mental cases, weak feable and sick
> are left in the world to procreate contaminate the gene
> pool.



A deeper understanding of natural selection might make you feel better. I just finished a 20 page term paper on the subject (in relation to science vs. spirituality, but it still educated me alot on the science part) Suffice it to say here that people with mental disorders do not _contaminate_ the gene pool. Natural Reality is NOT Sparta. I'm not going to presume to educate anybody, this statement shall suffice. =D


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 7, 2007)

Audix,
Go buy yourself a nice little notebook with a leather cover and all that.
Take and write down EVERYTHING thats happened so far.
Include all the dates and times best as you can.
Include all conversations to the word.
Just the facts-LOL
Leave out the emotional things or opinions-make it like an incident report.

As soon as you catch up to present day-date and sign it.
Now whenever something happens related to this, make an entry, write it down and sign and date it.
And don't tell her-or anybody-maybe someone in your family that you trust-if not-no big deal.

One thing about court-having your facts straight.

This may not be the end.

Good Luck
Gb


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow. I would be divorced already. Tearing your plants up and grow equipment is one thing. Trying to get you arrested is something totally different. That's a breach in trust that you can't overcome. You don't need people like that in your life.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 8, 2007)

so did she ever come back home man let us no i hope everything is ok with u ,,,be safe like u said sleep with 1 eye open she may flip out again and this time kill more than a mj plant ,,let us no what happens bro..


----------



## SFC (Dec 8, 2007)

Trust,and fedelity are the cornerstone's of a marriage. Myself, I would be moving on. Lucky for me, my wife know's better than to trust a cop.


----------

